# touche accent circonflexe ne fonctionne plus



## bouillie1 (31 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour, 
depuis une petite semaine, la touche accent circonflexe ne fonctionne plus sur mon MacBook Pro.
Quand j'essaye de taper un mot, ni la touche accent circonflexe, ni la lettre qui doit avoir un accent ne s'écrivent.
J'imagine que je dois avoir fait une fausse manip'
Merci de m'aider à retrouver cet accent.


----------



## Gidéhef (31 Juillet 2011)

Dans les Préférences Système, Langue et textes, onglet "Méthodes de saisie", il faut qu'un clavier français soit sélectionner.
Ensuite, il faut taper la touche de l'accent circonflexe puis la relâcher et ensuite la lettre à accentuer.


----------



## bouillie1 (31 Juillet 2011)

J'ai vérifié et ces paramètres étaient déjà en place.
Si vous avez une autre idée, je suis preneuse !


----------



## kenclark200 (12 Août 2011)

Bonjour
Idem pour moi, ça ne marche plus sur mon MacBook pro depuis la même période, et pas sur toutes les pages. Vous auriez des news concernant ce problème gênant ? (la par exemple ici le "ê" fonctionne normalement, mais sur un autre forum que je viens de visiter ça ne fonctionnait pas)...


----------



## edd72 (12 Août 2011)

Il en est question ici http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-r...e-accent-circonflexe-safari-5-1-a-784562.html

Rien à voir avec MBP ou pas MBP (donc pas la bonne section...)


----------

